# Mic wind noise test



## pigpenracing (Jun 13, 2010)

I see there are some other posts on here about mic wind noise with open cockpit. I did some testing this weekend and found the best option and what does not work. First I have a Gentex helmet with an eletret mic for me and a H10-13.4 David Clark for passengers. When I started I had a regular foam mic muff with an oregon aero leather over the top. I had a small piece of black electrical tape over the front hole. It was pretty good but did get wind noise and I had the squelch just barely cracked open or wind noise would overtake the mic. I read another post that the guy had a clarity aloft and used black tape on the front of the mic and athletic tape on the mouth side, then he added the leather muff. Didn't work for me. With this combo I could scream as loud as I could and the mic would not pick it up in the hanger. ( everyone probably thought I lost my mind screaming in the hanger by myself. LOL!) I left the black tape on the front of the mic and removed the athletic tape on the talk side, then reinstalled the mic miffs. I could talk fine on the ground but as soon as I got in the air I lost communication, I could not talk at all. I got back and removed all tape from the mic. I reinstalled the foam muff, then the leather muff. I put black tape on the front side and 1 layer of athletic tape on the talk side (on outside of leather muff).I secured the muff tight with a small zip tie so no air could enter from the side.I flew again with my son and communication was excellent, or at least as good as it gets in open cockpit. The only time I get wind noise is if I turn my head alot and get wind on the mic. I could open my squelch about 1/4 the way, that helps alot because we can talk and not yell like before. So I guess this is the hot ticket guys, or the bestI could get. I am upgrading my helmet this week to the sound block triangle earpads from Gibson and Barnes. They have a plastic earcup with a soft leather earpadthat is suposed to make the helmet way quieter. The radio and intercom are all the way up and I can hear the radio but its pretty quiet, this should help. I have the oregon aero hush kit on the passenger headset and my son says he can hear fine. He is probably not deaf like his daddy though, being around racecars for 15 years pretty much did it for me.


----------

